

Elon Musk Says Robots Could Be More Dangerous Than Nukes - justinzollars
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2014/08/elon-musk-says-robots-could-be-more-dangerous-nukes/90521/

======
thret
"Hope we're not just the biological boot loader for digital
superintelligence."

With digital intelligence and immortality on one hand, and human flaws
limitations on the other, how can you side with humans?

